# Mooring Platforms



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

At the start of the year there was a discussion in the Gallery about the drop-down mooring platforms used in the bows of all large modern cruise ships. See http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/13304

These opening devices are situated within the flare of the bow, whenever the mooring deck is below the open top deck. I had assumed that they were a recent innovation. The old Oriana had a lower level mooring deck but I am fairly sure she did not have these opening platforms. I was, therefore, most interested to see the attached brandy advertisement featuring the famous pre-war French Liner Normandie.

Not only was Normandie equipped with an opening platform above her name, but she also had a fixed grid platform on the edge of the upper deck. In the photo it is complete with poseur deck officer!

Despite the wording of the advert, the ship is obviously some time away from departure. There are a remarkable number of shore connections, but I suppose that loading three separate classes of passengers plus their luggage complicated matters. It is also interesting to note the way the hull paint is swept upwards towards the bow, to exaggerate the ships sheer. 

I imagine the present day price of this bottle of brandy is more than the fare on the ship!

Fred (Read)


----------

